# [2011] For traders ... are DVCs worth it at 32-36 tpus?



## krmlaw

i keep going back and forth - to "use" so many tpus for a dvc or to book a HGVC or something else for the same time period for 10 - 12 tpus. 

what is your thinking on this?


----------



## krmlaw

i thought 25 tpus was worth it - but not sure about 36 for a 2 bed ...


----------



## bnoble

Obviously it depends: How important is it for you to be "in the bubble"?  What is your cost per TPU?  Perhaps more importantly, how many TPU do you have total vs. what are your expected vacation needs?  

I consider being onsite to be a very slim benefit.  I have what is probably an average $/TPU ratio, and maybe even a bit higher than average for TUGgers.  But, I also am in a "surplus" of TPU at the moment vs. the timeshare vacations I expect to book.  So, for me, "wasting" them on a DVC unit is fine---there isn't much else I would use them for in the next few years.

I could just keep rolling any excess forward by combining with future deposits, but I don't really want to start accumulating "credit owed" with RCI, as I think it is likely they will make non-trivial changes to my detriment down the road.  My attitude about TPU is use 'em or lose 'em.  If on the other hand I was in a position where I needed to stretch them, I would stay at one of the many lovely non-Disney resorts in a New York minute.


----------



## rickandcindy23

With a little one, I would take the DVC.  But the Hilton is an outstanding exchange.


----------



## krmlaw

i didnt hesitate at all when dvc was 25 ... but i find myself thinking twice at 36 ...


----------



## DavidnJudy

*Studio*

If you don't mind a DVC studio - you can get one for 22


----------



## ronparise

What are the benefits of staying in a DVC vs another nice property

We could argue all day about the quality and size of the suite, and the resort ammenities, but if you are there to do the Disney Parks how much time will you actually spend  at the resort?  probably not much.

The only tangible benefit I see is the free transportation to the Disney Parks and the proximity to the parks.

My last trip to Orlando, (Christmas) we stayed at Bonnet Creek, which is within the Disney gates. There is a shuttle to the Disney Parks from Bonnet Creek. One day we drove to Disney's Boardwalk resort and wondered around there. and another day we drove to Wilderness Lodge to see their Christmas decorations...We enjoyed a Mexican Coffee ($9 each, as I recall)

So we were able to enjoy the Disney experience without paying the Disney price

If its a question of economy Id go for the less expensive property. The experience is still quite good


----------



## jancpa

Are you planning to drive your car to the Disney parks.  The $95 resort fee allows you to have "free" parking and in and out privleges.


----------



## Catira

If you have enough TPUs to spare.. "Yes". I would stay onsite if I was traveling with small children or if we are splitting up during the day. If you plan to take a break during the day, do you really want to have to walk out to the parking lot, find you car, load stroller, child, etc and then drive to your off site resort? We have stayed several times at Wyndham Bonnet Creek and love the proximity to disney parks. But, our family doesn't take mid-day breaks and always rent a car. My kiddos will be 17 and 13 next year when we travel to disney with them. I know my 17 yr DD will probably like to sleep in and meet up later at the parks. Staying onsite, she can use the disney transportation and meet up with us later.

Guess it really is a personal choice and only you know exactly what suits your family best.


----------



## janej

Are you going to rent a car?   Do you have to pay to park at the parks?  How often do you plan to go to the parks?

If you are not going to the parks every day, you should consider other timeshares.  They are more relaxing.    My teen boys love to stay on site with a dinning plan even if we have to stay at Pop Century.  But I'd prefer to stay off site with a nice big unit when the kids were younger.  There are so many nice resorts in Orlando.


----------



## glypnirsgirl

I think that with a small child that the DVC resorts are worth the TPUs UNLESS you will be doing SeaWorld and Universal. 

The ability to take a mid day break and go to the pool and then take a nap and then go back to the parks is priceless.


----------



## bnoble

> if you are there to do the Disney Parks how much time will you actually spend at the resort? probably not much.


I can't speak for anyone else, but I spend a good chunk of time in my unit, even though I visit the parks nearly every day.  That doesn't necessarily argue for a Disney resort, of course---at most DVC resorts, the units themselves don't really compare very well to the better non-Disney offerings.



> The $95 resort fee allows you to have "free" parking and in and out privleges.


This is just about a push.  Theme park parking is $14/day, and you can come and go---even to different parks---once you've paid the daily fee.  Seven days' parking?  $98.



> If you plan to take a break during the day, do you really want to have to walk out to the parking lot, find you car, load stroller, child, etc and then drive to your off site resort? We have stayed several times at Wyndham Bonnet Creek and love the proximity to disney parks. But, our family doesn't take mid-day breaks and always rent a car.


We do take mid-day breaks all the time.  Even when I was still "strollering", I did not find driving any less convenient than the bus system.  In fact, in most cases, driving is *more* convenient and certainly takes less time on average.  From the Magic Kingdom it's not as clear, because the bus depot is right by the gates.  But, even there one late night trip holding your little one standing up because no one will give you a seat will convince you that, next time, taking the tram out to the parking lot might not be so bad.  Even staying onsite, I get a car every time I go with the kids, and most of the time when I go without them.


----------



## chriskre

I love Disney but if you've gotta combine 3 weeks worth of MF's and combine fees plus Disney fees and internet fees, then I'd take the Bonnet Creek instead.   It doesn't have the same pixie dust but it has alot of other pluses and a great selection of zero entry pools.  HGVC is also nice and I own at I-Drive but with little ones I'd probably opt for BC instead.  

:ignore:  Actually I know this is going to sound almost sacreligious coming from a Disneyphile but unless I'm staying at BLT or AKV on an exchange, I'd take the Bonnet Creek in a heartbeat and save the TPU's for a couple of weeks at the beach.  The more days you buy on a theme park ticket, the cheaper it is.  That makes commando park days a thing of the past and you can actually enjoy your vacation.  Now if you're staying on DVC points then it's a whole different ball game.  

There are ways around the parking issue.  PM me if you want info on that.


----------



## MichaelColey

First, you have to decide whether DVC is even your top choice.  If it isn't, there's no reason to stay there.

But if it is, you then have to factor in the higher costs.  In addition to the higher TPU requirements, there's also the $95 amenity fee.  The extra TPUs for DVC will vary depending on the season.  For peak season, it'll be about the same as off site (36 or close, either way).  For off season, there's a huge (and growing) difference (like 10 vs. 36).

For me, I have a very low TPU cost (around $10) and we always go for 2BR or larger and almost always travel off season.  We could stay off site for as little as $279 ($179 exchange + 10 TPU).  A 2BR DVC would cost $634 ($179 exchange + 36 TPU + $95 fee).  That's a pretty big difference.  It's not so much that DVC is expensive.  It really isn't.  $634 is less than you would pay for a week at a Disney "value resort" (think a mouse-branded Motel 6).  It's just that off-site is dirt cheap.

Another way to look at it is "How much would I spend to stay on site if I couldn't exchange in?"  Renting from Disney (even with the biggest discount and the cheapest season/view), you're going to pay many times that much.  (Well, I wouldn't - I would stay elsewhere.)  Renting from a DVC owner, it would still be quite a bit more.  Even owning DVC (and completely disregarding the huge upfront cost), would be more.

So is it worth it?  It depends on how you look at it.  I think it is.


----------



## jdunn1

I don't have much to add but if you have not been to disney in a while or this is your first time, then I would recomend a DVC property.  I feel as though being on-site is an experience because I like to explor the different resorts and shopping areas and everything on disney property is so expansive and clean and well maintained and safe, that staying on-site is "fun".

On the other hand, if go to Disney all the time, then I am sure you can do without DVC for one trip.


----------



## krmlaw

thanks everyone - i have to think about parking and transpo too. yes its the $95 fee, but with parking at $14 a day its almost a break even. 

LO is too young for universal right now. seas world we might no this next trip. 

we always rent a car anyways but we do like the airline check in at the resorts.

edited to add, we go to every year to disney (last year 3 times). have stayed at DVC, marriotts, summer bay and cypress grande. havent tried HGVCs yet.


----------



## fatdaddy68

We like to stay onsite because we always buy the dining plan option for us pre paying for our meals lets us try alot of places that we probably wouldn't go if we were paying out of pocket. Plus we like shopping and when we buy stuff it can get shipped back to our resort and we don't have to either carry it around or have to back track to the store to get it before we leave.


----------



## got4boys

If you are doing Disney for most of the trip, then YES! We did the Youth Education Series and it worked out great. Tickets were almost 1/2 price. It was the first time that we actually took our time through the parks versus trying to cram everything in a nonexpiring park hopper.

After officially staying one week in a 2 bedroom Boardwalk Villas as my kids are older. Yes. It is definitely worth it.

There were a couple of instances where my 18 year old and friend went to the park on the Disney buses and closed the park out Magic Kingdom with Extra Magic Hours (3 am). I did not have to go pick them up or worry about the buses not running at that time.

There was also another instance where part of the group wanted to go back to the room (we were at Epcot), and it was a easy 5 minute walk back to the room.

Although we stayed at Bonnet Creek (and it is close) it is not the same. (End of trip) 

If we were doing mostly other then Disney then I would not stay on the grounds and stick to the Hiltons or Marriotts.

Peggy


----------



## canmic

I've stayed at several DVC resorts and a few non-dvc (marriotts).

If you are going to be spending your time at WDW, I'd go Disney even with the increased TPUs.

1 - Extra Magic Hours.  when the waits are long, being able to go when there are almost no waits is worth a LOT.  

2 - Disney busses and Magical express - We don't even rent a car anymore.  Sometimes we grab one for 1 day to hit the outlet malls.  If we do, free parking.

3 - Being able to walk to epcot from your room = Awesome.

4 - Disney Dining Plan - It doesn't work for everyone, but it works for us.

5 - If you own DVC you get free internet, even on an exchange stay.

6 - Being able to book ADR more than 180 days ahead for most days of your trip.

7 - Anything you buy in the parks or DTD you can have brought to your room, no carrying stuff around the parks or DTD.

8 - Magical express.  No more luggage insanity at the airport, no more lugging bags around at all.

Sure you can save maybe 10 or even 20 TPUs staying offsite, but for me that's about $120-240, per week.

Also as far as Bonnet Creek goes, I'm not a Bonnet Creek TPU expert but the few times I've looked, it has been 30-31 TPU for a 1br.  Not really a great bargain.


----------



## rickandcindy23

> 5 - If you own DVC you get free internet, even on an exchange stay.



I have been told this is not true.  If you book with RCI, you have to pay for your internet use.  I hope you are right and not me.  We own DVC!


----------



## Twinkstarr

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have been told this is not true.  If you book with RCI, you have to pay for your internet use.  I hope you are right and not me.  We own DVC!



I think if you trade in you have to pay the internet fee even if you are an owner. I think that's on the "staying on points" rule.


----------



## Culli

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have been told this is not true.  If you book with RCI, you have to pay for your internet use.  I hope you are right and not me.  We own DVC!



You are supposed to pay for internet if you stay via an exchange.  I got mine waived once because the lady at check in told me it was free because I was a member.  I had the charge went to the desk and asked for a manager, they did waive it but stated only free if you are on DVC pts not an exchange.

Now I use my air card and don't bother taking the chance of getting a charge.


----------



## icydog

krmlaw said:


> i keep going back and forth - to "use" so many *tpus *for a dvc or to book a HGVC or something else for the same time period for 10 - 12 tpus.
> 
> what is your thinking on this?



Now you've stumped me!!! What is a tpus?


----------



## rickandcindy23

icydog said:


> Now you've stumped me!!! What is a tpus?


Marylyn, that is what we all call the points in RCI weeks Points Lite system: trading power units.  Don't know who coined it, but somewhere here sure did.  

My points average out to about $20 per Trading Power Unit.  With my Foxrun weeks, my TPU's were an outrageous $29 per TPU: $645 MF's/ 22 TPU's = $29+ per point.  Too much money!  My Colorado weeks do so much better than Foxrun.  So I gave away all of our Foxrun, except for the two we will keep.


----------



## icydog

rickandcindy23 said:


> Marylyn, that is what we all call the points in RCI weeks Points Lite system: trading power units.  Don't know who coined it, but somewhere here sure did.
> 
> My points average out to about $20 per Trading Power Unit.  With my Foxrun weeks, my TPU's were an outrageous $29 per TPU: $645 MF's/ 22 TPU's = $29+ per point.  Too much money!  My Colorado weeks do so much better than Foxrun.  So I gave away all of our Foxrun, except for the two we will keep.




Thank you Cindy. I have to admit I never studied the new RCI laws. I lost interest in RCI about 5 years ago. 

I bought DVC again. I sold it all last year and then I missed DVC so much thatI bought a Beach Club Villas contract. For me it is easier. 

I want to sell my BG points but before I do is there a way to convert them to TPUs? I'll bet it is complicated. I have complicated things. :zzz:


----------



## rickandcindy23

> I want to sell my BG points but before I do is there a way to convert them to TPUs?



Ask Boca.  He knows Bluegreen backward and forward.  I have a mindblock against learning new things, apparently.  I tried to understand it and never could get it.  So I chose not to buy.

Did your Beach Club pass ROFR?  I am hoping for ours to pass, but it's OKW.  I love OKW....  Bought from Seth Nock and feel so much better about buying through him.  Less games and very capable guy.  We should have a ROFR thread ongoing here.  I will start one, as soon as mine passes.  So excited!


----------



## icydog

FINALLY!!! You finally bought a DVC property. I doubt that an OKW property will be snagged in a ROFR recall. I heard they were buying points back but I am sceptical that OKW would be in the mix. (despite what I read on the Dis)

I bought and sold my DVC timeshares from a referral Seth gave me. Seth made out really well too since he got half of my commission from them and he didn't do anything but refer me. But he is a nice guy and I don't begrudge him anything. 

 I used Garden Realty aka as ResalesDVC.com to sell all my points, and the Timeshare Store,  as well.  But I found the contract on the Tutas website that I ended up buying. 

This post explains what I bought and for how much and all the banked points etc. 

The Tutus's are a joy to work with. Jakie, Kinn and Kevin Tutas. I love them all. 

*Now if the seller would only get the paperwork back to the closing company; then I would be ecstatic. 

I really hope you get your contract. Any particulars in points and cost?








rickandcindy23 said:


> Ask Boca.  He knows Bluegreen backward and forward.  I have a mindblock against learning new things, apparently.  I tried to understand it and never could get it.  So I chose not to buy.
> 
> Did your Beach Club pass ROFR?  I am hoping for ours to pass, but it's OKW.  I love OKW....  Bought from Seth Nock and feel so much better about buying through him.  Less games and very capable guy.  We should have a ROFR thread ongoing here.  I will start one, as soon as mine passes.  So excited!


----------



## rickandcindy23

> Any particulars?



250 OKW, 2011 points included, February use year, $48 per point, $500 closing, no reimbursement of MF's for 2011.  I think it's a good deal for us.  We get to close in six weeks.  That was my main goal, a quick closing, so the kids and grandkids could get annual passes with the discount.  Our daughter's name is on the deed, as well as Rick's.  

We have two weeks at Saratoga Springs and OKW for November, and those resorts were the only things I could get for the family.  We have a 1 bed and 2 bed consecutive weeks, so I used a bunch of RCI TPU's to get the weeks.  I was seriously hoping for VWL, AKL, BCV, or BWV, but nothing ever popped up in any of those resorts.  What's the deal with that?  

Anyway, I hope to use some DVC points to stretch our trip for a day or two after the last day on our ressies, just for the purpose of getting a better price on airfare for the five of us.


----------



## icydog

rickandcindy23 said:


> 250 OKW, 2011 points included, February use year, $48 per point, $500 closing, no reimbursement of MF's for 2011.  I think it's a good deal for us.  We get to close in six weeks.  That was my main goal, a quick closing, so the kids and grandkids could get annual passes with the discount.  Our daughter's name is on the deed, as well as Rick's.
> 
> We have two weeks at Saratoga Springs and OKW for November, and those resorts were the only things I could get for the family.  We have a 1 bed and 2 bed consecutive weeks, so I used a bunch of RCI TPU's to get the weeks.  I was seriously hoping for VWL, AKL, BCV, or BWV, but nothing ever popped up in any of those resorts.  What's the deal with that?
> 
> Anyway, I hope to use some DVC points to stretch our trip for a day or two after the last day on our ressies, just for the purpose of getting a better price on airfare for the five of us.



That's a good deal. You are essentially getting those 2011 points for free. With a Feb uy you may want to bank those points if you don't get closed in time. You have only to Sept to bank them.


----------



## glypnirsgirl

Marylyn it makes me so happy to hear that you bought back into DVC. You are the only person that I was aware of that had owned DVC longer than I have. 

And it sounds like you got a good deal. 

Cindy - you got an awesome deal! I love OKW. It is still my favorite resort. And it works great to have DVC points and use them to bookend a RCI exchange. Ian and I did that a few times last year. 

If you are doing that (bookending a RCI exchange) and it is at OKW, you will have to move to get the Hospitality House location --- it is not available on RCI. If it is not near Hospitality House, put in a request for member services to link the ressies so you won't have to move. Otherwise, they just don't know that you have a unit. And you have to do it through the RCI desk at DVC - which seemed strange to me because the part I was linking was the DVC part - nonetheless that is how it worked both times that we did it.

Congratulations to you both!

elaine


----------



## tahoeJoe

*NO!!*

The short answer is no!

The longer answer is no, there are better properties (Bonnet Creek, Hilton) that are cheaper in TPUs and they don't charge the $100 rip-off fee. Plus, Bonnet Creek has free transportation to the parks and better pools and amenities. 

As for studios, DVC are the *worst *studios I have ever stayed in. Very, very small, cramped, only a queen bed (no king). Also, the "kitchenette" uses PAPER plates, bowls and plastic utensils. When you run out they don't replace them. Talk about cheap!!! 


-TJ


----------



## rickandcindy23

I was just reminiscing about this thread Kyle started a while back, questioning the value of DVC at 32 and 36 TPU, and now we are at 48-52 for summer 1 and 2 bedroom weeks.  Low seasons are only about five TPU's less.  

Today a TUGger emailed me a sighting for a 7/8 Saratoga Springs at 48 TPU's and commented about how high those points are.  I confirmed a 2 bedroom at Vacation Village at Parkway for my nephew at 8 TPU's.  Much cheaper, and a very nice property, so look at what it would cost me for that Saratoga.  I am a nice aunt, but not that nice.  :rofl:


----------



## slum808

I'm surprised you haven't bought into a point system that uses a fixed grid. Something like WM or HGVC is perfect for Trading into DVC. With WM you can do it for about $600 plus exchange fees. If you had the right HGVC you could do about $600 as well, but the buy in would be pretty high.


----------



## Jay_G

I thought recently (since February or March 2012) they had Free WiFi at all Disney resorts, at least Deluxe and DVC. 

You are paying for the "Disney Expirence" which I personally love.  However I have stayed at HGVC at Seaworld (twice) in a 3 bedroom unit and it was almost as big as a Grand VIlla for less than half of the TPU of a Studio. Disney has more activites at the resort, Animal Kingdom Lodge has a Savannah with African animals ourside your room, Who else does that??? To be honest with 2 people I'd rather be in a Disney studio than anything outside, with 4 adults or with more than one child, I'm thinking the space in other places makes for a better expirence.  

I also think it depends on what you are doing with your TPU.  I take 2 timeshare vacations every year, but in 2008 we had a baby and when he was an infant we only took one.  So we had some extra TPU to get a DVC resort.  Knowing that Disney charges $4,500 for for the week, makes me feel really good about staying there.   However I wouldn't feel bad staying a Bonnet Creek or Grand Vacation Club, or Orange Lake, or Vistina and driving in.  It's a different expirence but I've always felt good about those also.


----------



## krmlaw

isnt it funny how times change cindy! 

DH and I have been back and forth on this one, even with the new TPUs at 48-52. 

We've decided that DS is only young once. And if we will be there for a full week (and have the TPUs) we will be at DVC. 

If less than a week (or Im out of TPUs) then its Wyndham Bonnet Creek or some other one close by. 

Right now, we have no full weeks planned at disney  so i have a search for Bonnet Creek for a partial week visit in January.


----------



## 6scoops

*No kidding*

Last year I was able to book a one bedroom at AK Savanna View for the low low TPU price of 25, checking in DECEMBER 25, then I got the week after in a 2 bedroom for 32 TPU.  I'm sure a christmas week this year will be more like 55 - 60 tpu!  For the record I kinda felt like I was getting away with murder getting a DVC unit for 25 tpu's......Ahhh,  Those were the days!


----------



## jdunn1

It doesn't feel right to read about you NOT exchanging into Disney.  Only thing that would make this feel even more odd is if Michael started to avoid DVC trades.

...and Cindy.  What do you think of your Willowridge week so far?  I suspected you were going to buy one but I haven't seen you on the Marriott boards, yet?  Have you traded with it, yet?  I'm itching to get my 2013 week reserved so I can trade with Marriott preference, again.  





rickandcindy23 said:


> I was just reminiscing about this thread Kyle started a while back, questioning the value of DVC at 32 and 36 TPU, and now we are at 48-52 for summer 1 and 2 bedroom weeks.  Low seasons are only about five TPU's less.
> 
> Today a TUGger emailed me a sighting for a 7/8 Saratoga Springs at 48 TPU's and commented about how high those points are.  I confirmed a 2 bedroom at Vacation Village at Parkway for my nephew at 8 TPU's.  Much cheaper, and a very nice property, so look at what it would cost me for that Saratoga.  I am a nice aunt, but not that nice.  :rofl:


----------



## MichaelColey

jdunn1 said:


> It doesn't feel right to read about you NOT exchanging into Disney. Only thing that would make this feel even more odd is if Michael started to avoid DVC trades.


Even if they go up to 60 TPU, it's a good deal for me.  With a TPU cost around $10, that's just $600 + $189 + $95, or $884, which is $126 per night.  A Disney "Value resort" (i.e. the Motel 6 of Disney) costs that.

Sure, I can get in somewhere else for 5-10 TPU (total cost $239, or $35/night), but it's worth the extra expense to stay on site to me.

If (or more likely WHEN) DVC ever ceases to be an option or becomes significantly more expensive ($150/night is probably my pain threshold for now), I'll be perfectly happy off site.  But for now I'm going to make hay while the sun shines.  I'm very happy that we made so many DVC exchanges for 25-36 TPU over the past couple years, and I'll continue to make them at 40-60.


----------



## krmlaw

im with you mike - ill be making them too (but only for full weeks). if we go less than a week we will be off site.


----------



## rickandcindy23

jdunn1 said:


> It doesn't feel right to read about you NOT exchanging into Disney.  Only thing that would make this feel even more odd is if Michael started to avoid DVC trades.
> 
> ...and Cindy.  What do you think of your Willowridge week so far?  I suspected you were going to buy one but I haven't seen you on the Marriott boards, yet?  Have you traded with it, yet?  I'm itching to get my 2013 week reserved so I can trade with Marriott preference, again.



I will shock you even more: Our trip with the kids and grandkids in October is at Bonnet Creek and Vistana Fountains.  :rofl: Two weeks, two resorts, neither is Disney.  I was sure our daughter would want Disney, but she was quite happy staying at a few different places.  It was slim pickin's for Disney, anyway, as it is a fall break at many school districts across the country. 

Haven't used the Willowridge yet.  Ownership starts next year.  We bought it from Sumday and are very impressed with how fast it closed and transferred.  It was a bargain.  I am now watching for a Palm Desert Marriott Platinum, or a Grand Chateau.  Whatever I can find for a bargain.


----------



## MichaelColey

krmlaw said:


> im with you mike - ill be making them too (but only for full weeks). if we go less than a week we will be off site.


We've never been for less than a week.  Our Disney trips have always been 1-4 weeks.


----------



## stanleyu

MichaelColey said:


> We've never been for less than a week.  Our Disney trips have always been 1-4 weeks.



Wow - FOUR weeks! On site? I AM jealous!


----------



## krmlaw

lately we have been tacking on a few days before or after other florida trips. 

upcoming, a few days after our Ft Meyers trip we will tack on disney for 4 days. 

trying to add on a few days before our FLL in september.


----------



## Janette

We are at OKW for 11 nights in a one bedroom as we are alone on this trip. Hubby plays a lot of golf(I encourage him) and I spend a lot of time walking, exercising in pool and reading. We aren't going to the parks this trip as we plan to go with grandkids next spring. We were at Bonnet Creek last week because we got a unit for 9 TPU. We enjoyed our week but as nice as it was, I still prefer Disney propery. I love staying in the Epcot resorts and walking between Hollywood Studios and Epcot and strolling Boardwalk at night. Sitting in bed and looking at the castle made me feel like a princess(at 60+) when we were at Bay Lake Tower. We like Saratoga Springs for the ease of walking to Downtown Disney. We are right by the path to Downtown Disney this week and have a very quiet pool by our building. The shaded balcony overlooking the waterway is so nice for all our meals. One of my timeshares gives me 25 TPU and maintenance is a little over $500. I would gladly use two years for a Disney Week. I did get a Disney one bedroom for 24 TPU on HHI for Labor Day(live 13 miles away). We just thought it would be nice to spend a week on that property. I love the Disney experience!


----------



## MichaelColey

stanleyu said:


> Wow - FOUR weeks! On site? I AM jealous!


Yes, last August we had four weeks in a row in 2BR DVC units.  I had to fly out for 5 days for a convention and my wife had to fly out for a week for a show, but one or both of us (and all three kids) was there for 4 weeks.  We had annual passes from September 2010 - September 2011, and that was our final trip with the APs.  Once we get our next exchange in (hopefully for December 2012), we'll get another round of APs and will make several trips.


----------



## SOS8260456

We have also been lucky enough to stay onsite for a bit over 4 weeks straight (extra days were added to the exchanges from our DVC points).  We were actually at SSR the same time as Michael, but I was on a hiatus from TUG at the time and didn't know him.

But you should get a kick out of this.  Over on the DIS boards there is a discussion about how much a trip to Disney costs.  Most were in the 4-7K range, nothing really over 14K, except this one poster who posted that they have an upcoming trip for 4 weeks, half will be at the Poly half at the Yacht Club.  They are flying in with a private plane that costs $2k an hour for a total of $12K for air fare.  There are 6 in the party and they estimate their total cost for the 4 weeks to be $100,000.00   The Poly bill will be about 16K and the Yacht Club I think was $12K.

I just shook my head and remembered why I love my timeshares.


----------



## rickandcindy23

> But you should get a kick out of this. Over on the DIS boards there is a discussion about how much a trip to Disney costs. Most were in the 4-7K range, nothing really over 14K, except this one poster who posted that they have an upcoming trip for 4 weeks, half will be at the Poly half at the Yacht Club. They are flying in with a private plane that costs $2k an hour for a total of $12K for air fare. There are 6 in the party and they estimate their total cost for the 4 weeks to be $100,000.00 The Poly bill will be about 16K and the Yacht Club I think was $12K.
> 
> I just shook my head and remembered why I love my timeshares.



I did get a kick out of that one. That's a good indication that this family has way too much money. :rofl: Think how many DVC points you can buy for that much cash.  I would buy the DVC and fly first class next trip, instead of spending that much money on a private plane.


----------



## slum808

SOS8260456 said:


> We have also been lucky enough to stay onsite for a bit over 4 weeks straight (extra days were added to the exchanges from our DVC points).  We were actually at SSR the same time as Michael, but I was on a hiatus from TUG at the time and didn't know him.
> 
> But you should get a kick out of this.  Over on the DIS boards there is a discussion about how much a trip to Disney costs.  Most were in the 4-7K range, nothing really over 14K, except this one poster who posted that they have an upcoming trip for 4 weeks, half will be at the Poly half at the Yacht Club.  They are flying in with a private plane that costs $2k an hour for a total of $12K for air fare.  There are 6 in the party and they estimate their total cost for the 4 weeks to be $100,000.00   The Poly bill will be about 16K and the Yacht Club I think was $12K.
> 
> I just shook my head and remembered why I love my timeshares.




I could be wrong, but I'm just guessing that group doesn't really care how much their trip cost. I wonder if they'd be willing to adopt me?


----------



## SOS8260456

Cindy,
I was afraid to post my cost calculations on it after I read that one.

I am also assuming that they are going to be doing some very fine dining, whereas, we mostly eat at Mom's Kitchen.  

Lisa


----------



## Ridewithme38

MichaelColey said:


> Yes, last August we had four weeks in a row in 2BR DVC units.  I had to fly out for 5 days for a convention and my wife had to fly out for a week for a show, but one or both of us (and all three kids) was there for 4 weeks.  We had annual passes from September 2010 - September 2011, and that was our final trip with the APs.  Once we get our next exchange in (hopefully for December 2012), we'll get another round of APs and will make several trips.



I want your job!! If i took 4 weeks in a row off of work, i would have been fired for 2 1/2 weeks when i get back


----------



## stanleyu

rickandcindy23 said:


> I did get a kick out of that one. That's a good indication that this family has way too much money. :rofl: Think how many DVC points you can buy for that much cash.  I would buy the DVC and fly first class next trip, instead of spending that much money on a private plane.



It always amuses me when I see people going through a ream of calculations, trying to justify the cost of belonging to DVC. When we bought our BWV points I didn't even try. We had been staying either off-site or at low end Disney resorts. But I knew there was no way we would ever afford a premium resort like the Boardwalk. So owning DVC meant getting the use of a premium resort for about the same amount that we had been paying before.

Years later, when some financial setbacks forced us to sell our DVC ownership (for more than we originally paid), we kept our RCI week, and the only reason we have maintained our RCI affiliation is the ability to trade into DVC.

There is absolutely nothing that compares to the value of a DVC resort!


----------

